# 3d Aquarium background - fixed with magnets..?



## The New Boy

Hi guys/gals, 

1st post so please go easy on me..!

I'm toying with the idea of making my own polystyrene background for my cichlid tank, but i'm not keen on the idea of permanently sealing it to the back of the tank.

Has anyone got any ideas of alternatives..? possibly planting several magnets within the background & attaching the other magnet to the outside of the tank to hold it in place..?

Or attaching the background to some plastic that will sit under the substrate (probly gravel)..?

I think the 2nd option would be the easiest, although would the polystyrene's buoyancy pull it away from the bottom plastic..?

Thanks people, look forward to hearing your thoughts.


----------



## aunt kymmie

Hi there New Boy! Welcome to the forum. 
I like the magnet idea. I have a magnetic algae cleaner and it really "sticks" so it seems to me like the magnet idea would be totally doable. I wouldn't permanently seal it to the back of the tank either!
Can you share any more specs on your tank? Size of tank, type of fish you are keeping, etc? 
Did I mention that we love to see pics??


----------



## The New Boy

Current tank is a Juwel 120 (i think) currently without fish :-( but the reason is that this tank is on its way to a friend & due in about 2 weeks is a tank measuring L 120cm x w 40cm x H54cm, which I intend to take time over setting up & hopefully create some kind of cool homemade backgorund & then keep malawi cichlids.

So i'm just currently looking for ideas over the background & then I hope to give you a guys step by step of how it comes along including pictures..!


----------



## aunt kymmie

That sounds awesome. I love following build threads. Looking forward to watching your progress, step by step, and with pictures! :-D


----------



## The New Boy

So has anybody actually used the magnet or perspex bottom idea for a background..?

would love to hear any advantages / disadvantages of doing it this way

thanks


----------



## The New Boy

Ok people, 

things are moving slowly but surely with the background & i'm almost ready to place the order for the magnets to hold it in place, however I wondering if water behind the background will be an issue.

I'm thinking of siliconing (sp?) the magnets onto the background which would then give a 5mm gap between the back of the tank & the bg. 

I will make a couple of subtle holes within the bg to allow a 'flow' of water (to avoid it getting trapped & stagnant) & obviously make sure those holes had some kind of grill so fish couldnt get back there.

It seems logical to me, but wanted to run it past the forum people for your advice...

thanks in advance


----------



## teddyzaper

sounds like a great idea, im thinking of a way to make a background but ill prob just seal it on cause im lazy


----------



## hvacwizard

Just make a shallow hole and countersink the magnets that is if you got the thin style.


----------



## The New Boy

The magnets are the thin style, but I was worried that if I make the fit too close some water may get trapped & go stagnant..? 

could that happen..? or am I just overthinking everything

thanks


----------

